# error : file ´/grub/locale/en.gmo´ not found

## luenqp

Hola a todos, 

me estoy iniciando en gentoo linux, acabo de instalarlo en una paarticion distintade windows7, el problema es que al encender mi laptop aparece un mensaje de error rapidamente y luego inicia el menu de grub, el mensaje de eror dice esto error : file ´/grub/locale/en.gmo´ not found 

el otro problema es q en el menu de grub no aparece windows.

Encontre lo siguiente en http://www.linurs.org/linux/Booting.html (pero  me sigue saliendo el error)

 grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg will automatically detect files in /boot/kernel-<version and text> as kernels and adds them to the grub2 configuration. /etc/grub.d/40_custom can hold things that are not automatically detected.

When grub2 starts an error might pop up for a fraction of a second, telling the file /grub/locale/en.gmo can not be found. This seems to be a bug that can be fixed by

cp /usr/share/locale/<language>/LC_MESSAGES/grub.mo /boot/grub/locale/en.mo

or

cp /boot/grub/locale/<what every you have>. mo /boot/grub/locale/en.mo

Note

The file extension here is mo not gmo

Hice lo q dice esa pagina pero igual me ale el mismo error, por favor ayudennme!!!

----------

## natrix

Hola luenqp:

Desconozco la causa del error, pero que no aparezca win7 en el grub puede deberse a que te falte emerger "os-prober":

```
emerge sys-boot/os-prober

grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
```

Por lo otro dale un vistazo al handbook http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GRUB2.

Suerte!!

----------

## luenqp

gracias por la ayuda con windows en el grub ya lo arregle,

pero el problema principal, el mensaje de error de /en.gmo not found aun aparece...

----------

